# almost as entertaining as watching tuggers set up!



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

At Beaugency next to the Loire (hopefully the river will not rise much more tonight 8O ), we arrived late afternoon after a soggy drive from Sarlat. A few minutes later a Belgian couple arrived next to us; he gets out and pulls his satellite dish out of the locker with tripod and starts setting it up. After 10 minutes or so he puts his coat on (chucking it down!), and hat, and gloves (a bit chilly too!), with much twiddling and consulting his electronics he gets called in after 45 minutes for his dinner, comes out again shortly, and moves the dish outside the fence, still apaprently without any success  . A few minute ago he gave up & packed away - very wet! 
Probably a quiet night in there, either she's missed her fix of the Belgian eastenders, or he can't get his football.....
:lol: :lol:


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Schadenfreude is a sin! A good laugh though.

Dave


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Been there, done that. Bought a Satmark dome as a result!!

Steve


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We find it very easy to set up the Scrabble© Board. :!: :lol:


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

I watched a brit couple spend about an hour trying to set up their system in Saumar aire. They moved around the site with the dish erected trying to get a signal.......eventually they gave up. Fantastic entertainment

Martin


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*satellite*

Do it every time part of the holiday! missus loves it and so do all around us they must like the sound of the lidls sat finder jeff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I considered one of these suitcase jobs from Lidl before splashing out on an auto Camos dome. I admire anyone who gets them to work as if it were me after 5 minutes the whole lot would have been floating down the Loire.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

For anyone else who wishes not to be the subject of an embarassing similar situation, there is an alternative.

In the past, I have set my freestanding sat dish up INSIDE the vehicle and it works well.

We were wildcamping by the sea but there were a few cheeky kids knocking about and I did not want the dish to be vulnerable to theft. 8O . So I set it up in the cab with the window open. Later on, we took the dogs for their last run on the beach and I shut the window and locked the van. When we came back I switched the TV back on and it worked fine behind glass. The only problem we had was just before bedtime when it chucked it down with rain and this affected the picture. Nevertheless, er indoors had seen her soaps and it did not matter that I missed an interesting programme.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> I considered one of these suitcase jobs from Lidl before splashing out on an auto Camos dome. I admire anyone who gets them to work as if it were me after 5 minutes the whole lot would have been floating down the Loire.


Percy Verence Barry. Lots of Percy Verence. I get pleasure farting about at Le mans getting a signal through a gap in the hedge or trees. The satisfaction when Sky news comes belting in is better than grog.

Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

rotorywing said:


> I watched a brit couple spend about an hour trying to set up their system in Saumar aire. They moved around the site with the dish erected trying to get a signal.......eventually they gave up. Fantastic entertainment
> 
> Martin


yes, and there was a german guy who came onto a pitch next to us on a site in Spain - one of those with "cages" built over the pitches so they can put shading up in the summer - he went backwards & forwards so he could get his dish up between the cages, only to find that when he put it up there was a tree in the way, and had to move the van back to where he started :roll: :lol:


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

My missus watched the soaps last year at the Dusseldorf show while i was in the beer tent .thank you lidle


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jeffro said:


> My missus watched the soaps last year at the Dusseldorf show while i was in the beer tent .thank you lidle


Result!


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
been there - a few times with our Lidl kit   

Sometimes I give up after half an hour or so, other times with a glance at nearby dishes and using a compass I have guessed it right immediately. I find getting the azimuth (tilt) angle is much more crucial.

This year I have an iphone app which is supposed to make it easier to locate the satellite direction and we only normally use it for listening to radio 4 :lol: 

Hopefully wifi radio will work better this year  

I wonder if those Multimo dishes make setting up any easier?

Steve


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Must protest, all these, missus wants to watch the soaps posts.
Wouldn't have tv or satellite if it was my choice, seem to hear sport when i walk past many of the vans which are sorted for viewing.
Each to there own, John has I think, an easy sat, great for getting onto the satellites.
Had a smile on our way home,last year, parked up on a site net to a tugger, for the record, some of my good friends are tuggers, Bloke trying to get set up for GP, was at it when we were looking at where to park, still at it when we were pitched up, John set up dish, aimed at satellite and said got it, went into van to check, tugger was very sneery, it's the wrong satellite, you wont get a signal on that (lidl) here.
So annoyed we didn't invite him in to watch which we would have done had he been ok.
Back to the OP just love watching people, including John, trying to get a signal, most fun is in uk where dishes are going round, and we can watch using just a signal booster aeriel attached to the bike rack.

Sue


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Dave spent too long fussing around with a mobile sat. dish and a sat finder and driving us both mad every time we pitched. We both got fed up missing the programme we aimed to watch so we went to Eddie Van Bitz and he did a fantastic job fitting us an Alden dish and now we press the button and sit ourselves down. By the time we have plumped up the cushions the satelite is set and we are ready to watch tv. Result!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its no good being smug with an automatic dish. It doesn't always work out. How many of us have done the van dance huh?

You know, you park on a leafy Aire, CL or campsite with just a few too many trees. You want to watch something once your settled but on the first attempt the satellite just spins and spins and wont lock on because of the bloody trees. Then begins the van dance which can be embarrassing on a busy Aire. 

Forwards, backwards, sideways you try and still nothing. Then you move spots and now it becomes really embarrassing as your neighbour now thinks you don't want to be next to them for some reason! This is made worse with a Dome like we have as at least with a spinning dish some people might realise what your problem is but with a dome all they see is an irate Englishman flinging his van around the Aire.

All Lidl man has to do is quietly move around with his cable, compass and patient wife watching the snow on the screen in the van before quietly after an hour so of trying taking it into the bushes and stamping on it!


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh Barry, you should make a comedy sketch out of that - sat here chuckling at my mental image of the mad english and their van dance  
Jools (MrsBob)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bobmarley3 said:


> Oh Barry, you should make a comedy sketch out of that - sat here chuckling at my mental image of the mad english and their van dance
> Jools (MrsBob)


I often think our motorhoming trips would make a good sitcom. It would have to be post watershed though!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Bobmarley3 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Barry, you should make a comedy sketch out of that - sat here chuckling at my mental image of the mad english and their van dance
> ...


That Movie about the Tuggers going around sites and murdering other campers is now out on DVD. It is a comedy and is the debut for 2 new actors called Barry and Michelle. They make Thelma and Louise look tame. :wink:

ps, I am serious about the Movie being on DVD.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Bobmarley3 said:
> ...


If it wasn't for the fact that Gateshead is about to be nuked by Kim Futon or whatever his name is you would be next! :twisted:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There is nothing so entertaining as watching a couple with younger kids, who have obviously just had a tiff attempting to set up their very well used and also obviously new to them trailer tent when it is persisting down and very windy, a dish is a doddle and quite tame by comparison (see I brought it back on topic   ) and we almost wet ourselves, I did get some pictures I'll post them if I can find them, but with blurry faces to protect their identity.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Think I've been the subject of curious stares and a few laughs meself; a couple that spring to mind...

Sitting on blanket in dunes in Holland with the tail light assembly in my lap changing a bulb. That was a win. Lots flashing and braking to prove it. Smug look at all the men with dropped jaws.

Long uphill struggle to get awning to wind in and click into place in Switzerland. 

And the satellite dish thing... got automatic now.

And my piece de resistance - dropping the fire extinguisher and setting it off. Fastest move I've ever made. Bet that caused a few chuckles - it was REALLY embarrassing and campsites are such PUBLIC places!

But give them their due, there are always lots of men champing at the bit to show you how... I'm always grateful and show due deference! I love motorhomers!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

barryd said:


> I considered one of these suitcase jobs from Lidl before splashing out on an auto Camos dome. I admire anyone who gets them to work as if it were me after 5 minutes the whole lot would have been floating down the Loire.


Having gone through 15-years of satellite setting up I think i have got the procedure off pat. Although i have a dome now i still carry the suitcase job around although not in the stupid big case it comes in but in a small tupperware box (apart from the dish). Thanks to my Lidl laser level tripod i can find the sat easy within 1-2 mins if that.

I often see guys having trouble and my missus can see me itching to go and help as usually the bloke is waving the thing round like a nut case when there is a tecnique involved.

The sat finder included in the satallite reciever is brilliant and i have never needed the plug in satelite finder.

I did help a guy from NL on the aire at le-treport a few years ago when the worlld cup was on who was having trouble and managed to sort him out and he was most grateful that he couls watch the footy (although his missus did mutter something under her breth. Got a bottle of beer out of it though.

Phill


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

With our last van I used the tv aerial was screwed to the top of a pole (Wickes extending decorating pole) and clipped to bike rack. I then got an Aldi portable dish and cheap tripod to set it up on - for occaisional use abroad. Initially had lengthy tries at getting signal, but got it down to few minutes with practice. Couldn't practice at home due to very tall trees surrounding house.
At the time of the last election, we pulled into the aire at Le Crotoy and I was interested in seeing who had won. Not wanting to set up the tripod on the ground I put the dish on the tripod and was lashing the tripod onto the bike rack when my wife tapped loudly on the rear window shouting "Good picture"! That was a record. 
A few days earlier we were on a municipal site on the Loire and had the dish set up on the tripod and an elderly Englishman (in a caravan a few pitches away) came over and asked if we got any picture on such a small dish - he lived only a few miles away and said he had to have a big dish installed on his house in order to get a good picture. He was amazed at the picture that I was getting - he took the details and said he would get a friend to get him one from Aldi/Lidl and take it out to him. When we changed van, new van had got Maxview crankup fitted but I kept the Aldi one as backup.
DavidL


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

what happened to the simple idea of watching tuggers winding down their legs etc to set up, let alone the tv and sat. alas they now use those drills with long extensions.  

cabby


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

> I wonder if those Multimo dishes make setting up any easier?
> 
> Steve


briliant small enough to use at any window in the van and no problem with high winds or light fingered folk or going out in the rain also if I cant get a signal no one sees me .

John


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

cabby said:


> what happened to the simple idea of watching tuggers winding down their legs etc to set up, let alone the tv and sat. alas they now use those drills with long extensions.
> 
> cabby


and those motor mover thingies - they used to have to push the things round using the handles on the corners. Damned lazy now :roll: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I pulled into a campground next to Chesil Beach some years ago in our 35ft. RV.
No 'busses' the warden yelled and anyway your too big.
I replied we are the same size as car and caravan and I can fit on any pitch.
OK he said see if you can get on that one over there next to the hedge.
It took me one shunt and the back of the RV was into the foliage as we poured a glass and sat staring at the warden. 

Next to come in was a couple and daughter in car and wind up caravan.!!! They kinda parked on a pitch right in front of us. All three got out and the heavens opened. Wife got back in the car and husband and daughter tried for ages to get their caravan wound up to head height. You need level ground and every time they wound it up it jammed on the 'wonk'. 

By this time my wife had cooked dinner, we had eaten it and sat in the front seats watching the 'caberet'. Sadly they gave up at this point and drove off leaving various bits of wood and a winder handle in the grass.

The analogue TV was not so entertaining that evening.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

But one of the most amusing displays must surely be watching someone putting up an awning........

whether it be a tugger or a MH owner, the kit of parts that eventually will build a shelter needs diagrams produced by IKEA to help many people assemble them.....

We were at Slapton CC site, we had arrived late due to a fatal rtc on the road between Totnes and Kingsbridge and gridlocked traffic, a caravan user followed us in.......

then the fun started......

while we sorted the satellite (2minutes), put the kettle on (5 minutes) and then started cooking a simple supper (pasta + sauce + salad) (a further 15 minutes), the caravan users tried to align on their allotted pitch (remember the marker peg must be EXACTLY in the right place) 8O 

we then started to eat supper while they tried to erect the awning......

we had finished supper, and had a coffee before they completed the 3D jigsaw puzzle known more commonly as the frame......

we had cleared up and watched Gardener's World and another programme while they were still sorting the awning.... :lol: 

BUT by the time we got up the following morning they seemed to have sorted it all out........ but they left that morning :lol: 

Was it really worth it I wondered? 

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_Was it really worth it I wondered? _

Certainly was if your enjoyment was anything to go by!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As wild campers we've never had any use for an awning, we did try it a few times, but I'd never pay good money for one, although I can see the advantages if you're going to stay put for a few days and it gives the kids somewhere to play safely even if it's raining.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> As wild campers we've never had any use for an awning, we did try it a few times, but I'd never pay good money for one, although I can see the advantages if you're going to stay put for a few days and it gives the kids somewhere to play safely even if it's raining.


I am having our 6 metre GH awning removed as we speak. We wlidcamp and never use it. Plus, it is huge and must weigh a fair bit. When we use a THS, we use a Gazebo, better than any awning.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The problem with using an awning is having to rotate the van constantly according to the direction of the sun and/or wind and/or rain.

I designed a turntable to do the job but somehow it seemed too much trouble.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> The problem with using an awning is having to rotate the van constantly according to the direction of the sun and/or wind and/or rain.
> 
> I designed a turntable to do the job but somehow it seemed too much trouble.


and to bring this full circle, if you had one of those you wouldn't need a swivelly Satellite dish on the roof, just swing the whole van round 8) :idea: How would you tow it around, though?......

I did see a turntable in somebody's front garden in Devizes (on the way down to the CCC ste) that they used for a smart car - only a little terraced house, but a brill idea - just drive on, swing it round and you're ready next morning 8)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think you are all completely nasty :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Looking for an alternative to motorhomefacts 

suggestions please  

Aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

aldra said:


> I think you are all completely nasty :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Looking for an alternative to motorhomefacts
> 
> ...


www.origamiuk.com 8O


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And more  

Shocked 747

And Iwould have walked the lonely moors with you

But you preferred Barryd

No accounting for bad taste :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

So, so sorry Sandra. I just put a naughty spoof website and never checked it. I thought I would catch out the pervs who pointed out that the link did not work. :lol: 

If you check again, I have changed it. This one might be genuine as well but at least it is harmless.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Did not even look at it

My dark and lonely one

was just dreaming of you , walking. The lonely moor sigh

Knew Barry would be trouble

but I need a toy boy
:lol: :lol: 
And anyway Michelle needs an older women to sort him out

-aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> And more
> 
> Shocked 747
> 
> ...


I told you he was trouble! Imagine what he might have showed you up on the moors!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > And more
> ...


Only my Etchings. :lol:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

pippin said:


> The problem with using an awning is having to rotate the van constantly according to the direction of the sun and/or wind and/or rain.
> 
> I designed a turntable to do the job but somehow it seemed too much trouble.


We came across this at Ribe Camping in Denmark last year 

Rotating caravan pitch

Wouldn't be much good for a manual satellite dish 

Steve


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

After contemplating consigning my "Camping Kit" to the bin in France. A neighbour (Denny) wandered over and set it up in about five minutes. 
Since then I have offered a similar service to others and used ours as far South as the Dordogne with the dish sucker mounted on the van. Purchased a larger tripod mounted dish last year with no problems. Furthest South we went was the Tarn.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

homenaway said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with using an awning is having to rotate the van constantly according to the direction of the sun and/or wind and/or rain.
> ...


I wonder how much extra that was per night.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

60 to 100 DKK extra = about £11.50

They made a great thing of it in their advertising but only had one of them.

Steve


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

bognormike said:


> and those motor mover thingies - they used to have to push the things round using the handles on the corners. Damned lazy now :roll: :lol:


I saw a funny a few years ago on the Sandringham CC site. Tuggers with a large twin axle jobbie decided to move it down to a service point using the motor movers. (Don't know why, maybe it had inboard water tanks or something). Anyway, they got partway down the bank towards the SP & battery went flat, stranding the thing in the roadway. Then, of course, they couldn't get their 4x4 round to move it. Can't remember how they did move it in the end but quite amusing at the time.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

suedew said:


> Must protest, all these, missus wants to watch the soaps posts.
> Wouldn't have tv or satellite if it was my choice, seem to hear sport when i walk past many of the vans which are sorted for viewing.
> Each to there own, John has I think, an easy sat, great for getting onto the satellites.
> Had a smile on our way home,last year, parked up on a site net to a tugger, for the record, some of my good friends are tuggers, Bloke trying to get set up for GP, was at it when we were looking at where to park, still at it when we were pitched up, John set up dish, aimed at satellite and said got it, went into van to check, tugger was very sneery, it's the wrong satellite, you wont get a signal on that (lidl) here.
> ...


So glad that I'm not into any soaps (except The Archers) and also that John has absolutely no interest in sport. This means we don't have to bother with telly at all.

Mind you, I have just been wandering around in the cold outside the van (at an aire in Les Roches de Condrieu) to get a signal for the mifi. Fortunately this isn't anything like as obvious as the antics described. so I doubt i've given our (also Belgian) neighbours any amusement. Mifi now working and safely installed, for the first time, inside the van.

Chris


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

[quote="ChrisandJohn"

So glad that I'm not into any soaps (except The Archers) and also that John has absolutely no interest in sport. This means we don't have to bother with telly at all.

Mind you, I have just been wandering around in the cold outside the van (at an aire in Les Roches de Condrieu) to get a signal for the mifi. Fortunately this isn't anything like as obvious as the antics described. so I doubt i've given our (also Belgian) neighbours any amusement. Mifi now working and safely installed, for the first time, inside the van.

Chris[/quote]
We have been looking at the Mifi, how do you like it?

Sue


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We saw a French couple arrive at a lovely aire in the sun last week, he couldn't get a signal so they left - at 6pm. Really, is the telly that important ? We do perfectly well with a pile of DVD series (latest is Boardwalk Empire, very good too) and a bit of internet.

I did invest in a portable system a couple of years ago, sold it on e bay after one holiday as it didn't work under trees etc. (And I got fed up trying to find a signal.)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I often see guys having trouble and my missus can see me itching to go and help as usually the bloke is waving the thing round like a nut case when there is a technique involved."

You take care Phil. I've learned the hard way you can't win. There was me, thinking, OK, a little knowledge goes a long way, I'll offer to help, because people make the same sort of simple errors over and over again, it's obviously making him ratty and his missus is dreading the point at which he'll storm back into the van in a mega huff.

WRONG! I forgot about the sensitivity of the male ego. You see, he'll swear at the kit and is utterly determined that it's faulty, right up until the point that in exasperation he agrees to you having a go and 20 seconds later he is seeing footy or Corrie on the TV, at which point you soon realise that you have NOT helped at all. 

You have merely PROVED that it's HIS fault, not the kit's. BIG mistake.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As I've mentioned before, we don't have a Aerial or dish, we take a few DVDs, but we tape loads of stuff on a PVR+ box (ex Maplins refurb Bush) and take that with us, it's never missed a beat, has only stuff on that we want to watch, does not require any thing more complicated than a small inverter, a Scart lead, and a TV, apart from the obvious MH, LBs, and a van to watch it in, before the pedants kick off :roll: :roll:


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

I personally think it is somewhat sad these days as camping camaraderie is no where near what it used to be. As you see people pull on to the the site, as soon as they are stationary up go the silver screen blackouts and round go the TV antenna. Like tortoise pulling their heads back into their shells. You just might catch a glimpse of them emptying the waste next morning and that is it. Not exactly a contact sport any more sadly. I quite often feel like an intruder walking around the site a 9.30 or so of an evening, whether here or abroad.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

so as Dave has just confirmed, it's a "man" thing, juggling with satellite dishes - but is it exclusively so? Or is it just one of those things that us men do by default , like emptying the thetford? :roll: 8)


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I will ask Mrs Adonisito to empty the Thetford tomorrow Mike. I know what will happen, so please remember you live just down the road and I will tell her that it was your idea.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

not to worry Adonisito

Albert would get the same response 

We have set roles and that is his, same at home he brings in the coal, cuts the logs, clips the hedges, deals with the fish pond

The other jobs we share :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

adonisito said:


> I will ask Mrs Adonisito to empty the Thetford tomorrow Mike. I know what will happen, so please remember you live just down the road and I will tell her that it was your idea.


 :lol: :lol: ask her if she will come round and empty mine on Tuesday when we get back, please? By the way it's a sog, so "all natural" 8) :lol:


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I will mention it, she is Spanish and slightly fiery, you have been warned.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

You MH couples don't know you're born!

Us solos have to do EVERYTHING - Thetfords, tyre pressures, putting up the awnings, cleaning the groundsheets, cooking, washing up, making the early morning coffee, etc etc. It's hard work going solo. even though it does have its perks. 

I was going to ask barryd to come be my wing man this summer but I was afraid Aldra would get territorial.

PS If on our travels you see me struggling to get anything sorted, please feel free to pop over and give me the benefit of your superior wisdom. No sweat. Chats also welcome it can be lonely sometimes.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ahhhh, but us couples have to put up with the other one :lol: :lol: 

contemplated the single life

But left it 49 years too late

:lol: :lol: 

go on if it's ok with Barry it's Ok with Me

I've always got my dark brooding one to fall back on

What happened there????

Did younot agree to walk the lonely moor??

Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

suedew said:


> [quote="ChrisandJohn"
> 
> So glad that I'm not into any soaps (except The Archers) and also that John has absolutely no interest in sport. This means we don't have to bother with telly at all.
> 
> ...


We have been looking at the Mifi, how do you like it?

Sue[/quote]

Well, it's working again for a second day so I think we're going to like it. Seems more useful in France than the wifi signal booster as although we get lots of wifi sites listed we don't seem able to join them. Also, with the Mifi I can get on-line with my iPad. Not just the MacBook.

Early days yet, but happy so far.

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We love MiFi

Works for me and nothing usually has in the past

Chris is this the wrong thread ???

Could just be me

Notorious at being in the right place at the wrong time
  

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> ahhhh, but us couples have to put up with the other one :lol: :lol:
> 
> contemplated the single life
> 
> ...


It was those chubby cheeks that set me all atizwiz. Besides you can't do it by remote and I'm about 30 degrees south and 29 degrees E, or maybe the other way round. Discovered that yesterday when I got plotted by OsmAnd.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Back on topic.....!!!!!

Tuggers are fun to watch, but I reckon the family with the Large Tent are even more fun! First HE gets out of the car and walks around the pitch...no strides around the pitch. He then barks at the children, the dog and 'the wife'...who probably never has a name.

He then gets about 600 plastic boxes out of the boot in the right order and proceeds to lay out a ginormous tent the size of a small nation. 4 hours later they have made up after the fight and the tent is up....lopsided with about 3 of the hundreds of guy ropes pegged in.

Boats on trailers, large kites and at least 4 ball games are optional. They then stay on the campsite for days on end....

Oooooh very unfair of me! I used to tent camp in a mountain tent in the Cairngorms and in a larger tent, but could never be very organised! You can't beat waking up in a small tent and the closeness to nature though. I miss that.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Atually I was probably fun to watch at the Sandringham C&CC site over the weekend....had my largest springer with me who is a very big and strong dog bigger than many labs. 
Taking him out for a late night wee involved a manouvre akin to skiing as I hung on to his lead as he attempted to get to the rabbits!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

aldra said:


> We love MiFi
> 
> Works for me and nothing usually has in the past
> 
> ...


It's not really a mifi thread but Suedew and I took it a bit off topic. I mentioned it first as I sort of likened my discreet outside wanderings to get a signal on the mifi with the antics apparently required to get a signal for a tv.

Chris


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

It was before my MH life started, but fun nevertheless.

My uncle chatted with my dad and they decided we should go on holiday together. He had just bought a Combi Camp which is a trailer/tent combo where the trailer is the floor and walls of the tent. All packed flat when you drive. Very simple to transport. My dad booked us a cabin since we didn't have the money to buy such a great trailer.

The holiday started with rainy weather as usually but we set off and drove the 6 hours to the campsite. When we stopped for lunch my aunt went on about all the money they would save not having to rent a cabin. :roll: 

It still rained when we got there - but we parked up and ran our luggage inside. Where we had a great view including the pitch my uncle got. It was a nice large pitch on the end of the campsite. And my uncle backed the trailer all the way up to an incline at the end. He started unfolding the Combi Camp while my aunt gave him advice. My dad said something about water and went out to help but soon came back in again. My uncle was not in the mood for assistance.  

We ate our dinner watching my uncle finishing with the tent and finally he and my soaked aunt went inside with their sleeping bags. They declined our dinner offer - wanted to test the kitchen in their combi. So we went to bed. Listening to the rain.

At around 3 pm we woke up - my aunt were yelling and thundering on the door. When we opened up she came running in and my uncle behind. "It's a bl***y river in there!" she said - "we have to stay here!". 

They got the extra bed and stayed with us for the whole week. It turned out they had parked close enough to the incline for the water to run across the floor of their trailer soaking everything they had. And some parts were missing so they could not close one of the tent walls properly. 

They never used the Combi Camp again.  

PS! It rained the whole time. So my brother and I got good enough on the pinball machine to play for hours for just one coin. The campsite manager finally banned us from using it. :roll:


----------

